# Electrolytic Capacitors



## derekbannatyne (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm going to be helping a friend build a pair of speakers in a month or so, and I was wondering if there was a consensus about using electrolytic capacitors (bypassed by small value polypropylene/film capacitors) in the crossovers. I've found many differing opinions, and nothing conclusive yet. It would be nice to save a bunch by using electrolytics.


----------



## Moon Track (Mar 10, 2011)

It will improve their characteristics as much as the ratio between their capacitance. Much depends on real application.
As a compromise, you can use electrolytic capacitors for speakers working below 500-600Hz. Polypropylene for higher frequencies will be smaller and less expensive. Most like there will be a big capacitor or capacitors for high pass filter for midrange driver. It is place where you have to take your own decision.


----------

